# RP anyone? I'm a newbie, just learning the ropes.



## Frozencelsius (Jul 20, 2016)

Closed Forum


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Jin Lust-Sin, Demigod of The Graves, makes his premiere !







I usually do fantasy stuffz, 'cuz that's where my fursona's full background (which dates back to his past life) comes from 
So, what about your fursona ?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 21, 2016)

Frozencelsius said:


> Now, I'm a newbie to this site, but not a newbie to RP culture. I have a lot of experience in the art of world creation, character creation, and plot-line construction. I even have a fursona that I have yet to use! :B
> I typically rp romance and apocalypse stories, but I would be willing to do other stuff, as long as it has a pretty long story (I need something to occupy my time with). Im willing to go NSFW, but im very vanilla when it comes to kinks. Im a submissive gay male so... yeh. thats a thing. For info on me or my fursona, go ahaid and message me! I'm dying to meet new people.


Sure thing, I can rp with u.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Hi


Hello


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jul 24, 2016)

How's it going?


----------

